# National Pastry Team Competition



## oli (Aug 31, 2001)

Did anybody see the competition in Vegas? Would anybody know how I can get a photo of the cake, just the cake, not the elaborate work above it, from Patrice Caillot?(Gold medal winner)
I am going to try to figure out how to make it.


----------



## bill h (Feb 11, 2003)

I work with Master Pastry Chef Rudi Weider, maybe he can contact the other chef for recipe & photo. Let me know.

Bill H


----------



## oli (Aug 31, 2001)

Wow, fantastic. I will look over the video again and get back with you.
Thanks :bounce:


----------



## bill h (Feb 11, 2003)

I'll be here!

Bill


----------



## oli (Aug 31, 2001)

Well Bill H, I finally did it. I have so many interests and so many things that routinely need to get done around the house, it just hard to get to a few of them. So I know a little about most things. There hasn't been a week gone by that I haven't said to my self "I have to get these photos out". I had to learn how to do that and that was a big process. First viewing the video, then taking a picture of them, then learning how to get them here. I know I am running on, so here are the photos, I hope I am not too late.
Oli
http://www.pbase.com/bcgreen/galleries


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Bill H,
Where is Rudi? I worked wirh him 20 yrs ago in NY,he came to work with us when he was in Washington DC. Bill are you here in the south?
Jeff


----------



## bill h (Feb 11, 2003)

Panini:

Sorry about the delay, yes, Rudi is in the South, San Diego to be exact. Rudi is the Executive Master Pastry chef at the San Diego Marriott Hotel and Marina located on the Bay in the downtown area and has been the head dude for at least a dozen or more years. If you care for his email address let me know.

Bill H

[email protected]


----------



## oli (Aug 31, 2001)

Hill Bill:
Were you ever able to do anything with the photos I posted a link to?
Oli


----------



## bill h (Feb 11, 2003)

Oli:

Sorry about my timing. . . I want to thank you for those photos, I printed and posted them at the hotel. Thanks again!

Bill H.


----------

